# Yeast Free Beer



## Swinging Beef (28/5/08)

Probably a theory subject only:

Now I know you need a mould of some kind to turn the sugars into alcohol, but is there such a thing as a yeast free beer?
Could a completely different strain of yeast be useable that would still convert the sugars?

Say someone had an alergy to yeast, could they still make a beer?


----------



## beersom (28/5/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> Probably a theory subject only:
> 
> Now I know you need a mould of some kind to turn the sugars into alcohol, but is there such a thing as a yeast free beer?
> Could a completely different strain of yeast be useable that would still convert the sugars?
> ...




Short answer - No. The production of alcohol requires yeast.
The beer however could be sterile filtered to remove all yeast.... but you would still need yeast to make the beer, same goes for wine.


----------



## Swinging Beef (28/5/08)

beersom said:


> The beer however could be sterile filtered to remove all yeast


Ok.. does that mean that the yeast intolerant would then be able to drink mega swill "cold" labelled products?


----------



## Henno (28/5/08)

My brother's reaction the next day to the yeast in beer has gotten to the point where he finds bourbon is the only thing he can enjoy now. Sure enough I am developing the same symptoms sometimes after a night on the ales. We both seem to get stuffed up noses and feel a bit full in the sinus area.

I can vouch for the fact that cold filtered mega swill does not help us personally but would be interested in knowing other people's opinion on this.

Would Ross' beer filter be classified as a 'sterile' beer filter? If not what contraption do I need to buy to try this?


----------



## therook (28/5/08)

Henno said:


> My brother's reaction the next day to the yeast in beer has gotten to the point where he finds bourbon is the only thing he can enjoy now. Sure enough I am developing the same symptoms sometimes after a night on the ales. We both seem to get stuffed up noses and feel a bit full in the sinus area.
> 
> I can vouch for the fact that cold filtered mega swill does not help us personally but would be interested in knowing other people's opinion on this.
> 
> Would Ross' beer filter be classified as a 'sterile' beer filter? If not what contraption do I need to buy to try this?




I sometimes get stuffed up noses also Henno, is this caused by the yeast?????????

Rook


----------



## edoeven (28/5/08)

I knew someone who thought they were yeast intolerant, but reckoned they could drink cider fine (because according to them it wasn't made from yeast h34r: )
Pasteurized beers certainly wouldn't have any viable yeast in them, and i doubt very many dead either, so perhaps it is a certain yeast byproduct or something like that that causes the allergy. What about vegemite?


----------



## BenH (28/5/08)

All this time, I've been blaming alcohol for my hang-over headaches. Now I find out it's the yeast! h34r: 

Won't stop me.


----------



## Wasabi (28/5/08)

Swinging Beef said:


> Probably a theory subject only:
> 
> Now I know you need a mould of some kind to turn the sugars into alcohol, but is there such a thing as a yeast free beer?
> Could a completely different strain of yeast be useable that would still convert the sugars?
> ...



Depends how "out there" you want to be, and how drinkable.

Yeast are not the only little critters that make alcohol. 

Recombinant bacteria such as Escherichia coli and Zymomonas mobilis have been engineered to make alcohol. Although you couldn't use them yourself, you could buy an alcohol made from recombinant bacteria, then make up a really weak wort and blend the alcohol in to the right %. I imagine it would be pretty horrible to drink though.

Any beer that has been sterile filtered shouldn't have any yeast cells in it. 

I'm pretty sure that a lot of the beer that AIB make is sterile filtered, so any micro's who get their beer made by AIB should have the option.


----------

